# Camera And Supplier Recommendation



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've had the excellent Canon PowerShot A70 for some time but recently fancied a change (bit like watches,







), spurred on, no doubt, by Neil's recent offer of a Nikon CoolPix 5700 on TZ-UK....I nearly bought it.

All my photos on this forum to-date, were taken with the Canon A70; it's a 3.2 Meg compact with excellent macro facilities, 12 pre-programmed shooting modes including full manual control over focus, aperture, shutter speed, flash duration, etc etc. 3x optical zoon...and when I bought it, all for Â£245.

Anyway, I wanted a new camera and the world of digital cameras is a fast moving one, so I bought the "What Digital Camera?"type magazines, did all the research and set my budget to about Â£300 max.

I bought one; arrived yesterday! It's great! Really pleased with it! Bought it from http://cameras2u.com, and I can't recommend this company highly enough, they came out cheapest in kelkoo, dealtime, pricerunner etc and they were true to their word, camera was delivered the very next day. Initially tried to buy from Internet Cameras Direct --- don't go near them.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

http://cameras2u.com/

I haven't dealt with them but I know who owns them.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

By the way, the new camera is a Canon PowerShot A80









The best just got better! I really did try and find a different camera but kept coming back to the A80. It differs from A70 in:


4.0 Megs
Vari-angle LCD srceen (main reason I came back to A80)
In addition to 12 shooting modes, it has 2 customisable ones that you can save (very useful for watch photography)
9 exposure sampling
Numerous other minor enhancements

and Â£229 from cameras2.u.com

You may or may not see an A70 for sale in the coming weeks; my wife has grabbed it...not sure for how long









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> http://cameras2u.com/
> 
> I haven't dealt with them but I know who owns them.


Is that good or bad, Stan?

Don't like the look of the







Emoticon...

Will I have problems if it goes wrong? Independant reviews of this company are very good....

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

It's good, don't worry.









Shouldn't be any problems if this company is as good as the one that owns it.


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> By the way, the new camera is a Canon PowerShot A80


Now that you've had it for a few days, how do you like it? I just purchased one myself along with some rechargables and hope to get a chance trying my hand at some outside watch photos in a couple of days


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rockpile6 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, the new camera is a Canon PowerShot A80Â
> ...


 John,

Yep, A80 is nice...but I knew that already 'cause I had the A70...and I love that. But some features of A70 seem better









Paul


----------

